# non-verbal icd-10 code



## dukemell (Jul 27, 2017)

non-verbal dx for an 80 yr old in a nursing home.  Not sure in this is a speech issue or psych issue.  What code would you use?


----------



## cwilson3333 (Jul 25, 2019)

I also would like to know if there is an icd10 code for non-speaking English patients.  A family member or friend is with the patient to translate, but would like to be able to add this diagnosis to claim .


----------



## thomas7331 (Jul 25, 2019)

There is no code specifically for a non-verbal patient - the physician would need to document a more specific symptom, cause or relevant medical problem under evaluation or treatment to support a code.  

There is also no code for a patient who does not speak English.  A patient's inability to speak the same language as the physician, or vice versa, is not a medical problem and not a diagnosis.


----------

